# Training Reward - RAW treats



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

We are planning to start our new pup out on RAW. We also are planning to start basic obedience via positive reward-based training. My question is, what reward treats would you advise using for puppy training? Is it as simple and just cutting up raw chicken into tiny pieces? What have others used successfully? For BIG accomplishments, what kind of "special" extra good reward would be an example of a RAW-based reward?

Prior to thinking/planning a RAW diet, I was thinking I'd be using kibble, hotdog pieces, cheese, and cooked chicken/turkey for the special rewards. Now, I'm a little confused as what to use.

I thought of posting this in the puppy feeding area, but I think it's more appropriate here in the raw-feeding area.

Thanks!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I've given this some thought as well. I don't want to handle raw chicken, the leash, and whatever else I may touch at the same time, so I'll probably boil the chicken and rip it into manageable pieces. I think boiling makes it smell tastier too.

I'll probably also mix in cubed plain cooked steak, and whatever other meat around the house.

I also picked up a pack of freeze-dried liver treats at a recent dog show.

Just because you feed raw, doesn't mean you have to go all raw. I think stuff you've prepared at home, even cooked, will still be healthier than commercial dog treats.

Just my 2 thoughts.


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Though they aren't 100% raw, I know that the natural balance or redbarn food rolls are pretty popular as training treats when cut up into cubes. I order them online, buy in bulk, and get them relatively cheap at petfooddirect. I usually buy ten 4 lb rolls at a time, keep one out in the fridge, one zip lock bag of cubes in the fridge, and freeze the rest of the rolls until I run out. They last me 2 months or so, but i tend to work the dog in some food driven game at least once a day. I think they are relatively easy to hang onto (versus round kibble pieces), have a decent "dry" texture (not slimy, gooey, or excessively gross to hold), not overly smelly, fit well into a vest or treat pouch, and seem tasty enough to hold the dog's attention very well. 

I believe there are some prepackaged raw rolls but I can't attest to the texture, quality, or practicality of them as effective training treats when cut up because I have not personally tried them. Off the top of my head, I believe one brand is called "Bravo". 

Good luck on your search!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I also like to use cooked at home treats. Generally we do something like Chicken breast, liver, heart, steak, etc. Cooked without seasoning, cooled, and cubed.


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks....some good options. I was wondering about the Natural Balance logs. We used to supplement our last dog's meal with those and I may have some left to try. And yes, the cooked/cubed chicken and other meats seems a good way too. I better get cooking!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I use either cheese or I dry beef, pork or chicken.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

4score said:


> Thanks....some good options. I was wondering about the Natural Balance logs. We used to supplement our last dog's meal with those and I may have some left to try. And yes, the cooked/cubed chicken and other meats seems a good way too. I better get cooking!


My dogs LOVE the NB food rolls. I have used cooked chicken, cheese cubes, Zukes mini, Wellness pure rewards, liver treats etc etc etc... But they love the NB rolls the best. I get the duck and potato flavor (even though it's more expensive than the other flavors) because it is the only grain free one and one of my dogs is allergic to wheat. The turkey, lamb and beef rolls have wheat flour and wheat bran as the 2nd and 4th ingredients. But you get a LOT out of the rolls. Make sure they are cold, cut them up into little cubes and refrigerate. Thaw them a little bit before training so they get nice and smelly. The dogs do just about anything for them


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> My dogs LOVE the NB food rolls. I have used cooked chicken, cheese cubes, Zukes mini, Wellness pure rewards, liver treats etc etc etc... But they love the NB rolls the best. I get the duck and potato flavor (even though it's more expensive than the other flavors) because it is the only grain free one and one of my dogs is allergic to wheat. The turkey, lamb and beef rolls have wheat flour and wheat bran as the 2nd and 4th ingredients. But you get a LOT out of the rolls. Make sure they are cold, cut them up into little cubes and refrigerate. Thaw them a little bit before training so they get nice and smelly. The dogs do just about anything for them


I'm just curious....how did you discover that your dog is allergic to wheat?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

For treats - I get these pre-cooked frozen meatballs, the dogs all go nuts for them. I cut them up and freeze them in small bags, and take a bag at a time to train with.
They aren't raw, but are all-natural with a pretty simple list of ingredients.
Sometimes I'll use hotdogs or all-natural dog treats. It just depends on what I have on hand.

A while back I ordered a dehydrator to make my own raw treats - I dehydrated raw chicken, beef, pork, etc, sometimes would roll it in some parmesean or garlic. They were much cheaper than freeze-dried or jerky-type dog treats, but it was somewhat of a hassle. 

Since it's just for treats and it doesn't make up a large part of my dogs' diet, I don't obsess about their treats being raw too.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Raw ground beef is my favorite for training treats. I can mold it into my hand perfect for heeling and withholding the reward or controlling how much the dog can lick or bite off.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Not exactly raw, but these are my favorite training treats.

Zukes Mini Naturals – Dog Training Treats, The Perfect Training Treat for Dogs


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

One problem I found with chicken is that it can end up shredding in your hand and pouch. Some ends up spilling and then the dog is sniffing around for treats on the ground. I have had good luck with the WalMart frozen cooked chicken breast..I nuke them and cut. They make nice cubes.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I use dehydrated chicken liver, it smells oh so delicious to dogs, my dog will belly dance for that treat. I paid $5 for 5 lbs.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I use cat kibble. 

They eat a high end kibble so it's not bad and it's SOOOO small a few pieces ain't gonna hurt the dog. 

Otherwise you could use cooked chicken breast meat, hot dogs, dehydrated meats, etc.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> I use dehydrated chicken liver, it smells oh so delicious to dogs, my dog will belly dance for that treat. I paid $5 for 5 lbs.


Where did you get this kind of magical pricing?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

In a magical place called Texastripe.com they are awesome.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use string cheese, NB food rolls, cooked chicken(I cube it before I saute it in olive oil and garlic, never had a problem of it shredding in my pocket) and TOTW cat kibble for my tracking bait and training rewards. Switch up the food often and sometimes I'll mix the cheese in with the other stuff.
I got a dehydrator off freecycle a few months ago and haven't used it yet. I don't want to give too much liver treats, too rich. I like something that is easy to chew/swallow so we aren't losing focus on why the dog is getting a treat in the first place.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

4score said:


> I'm just curious....how did you discover that your dog is allergic to wheat?


I got her from the animal shelter and they were feeding her Science Diet which has wheat. She itched NONSTOP. I switched her to NB LID and the itching stopped. Then after a couple of weeks, a friend of mine gave her some Purina treats with wheat as the 1st ingredient. The poor thing itched so badly that she couldn't stop long enough to walk. Her eyes were super red and swelled up so bad she could barely see out of them. I gave her benedryl and she stopped itching. I tried giving her wheat a couple more times. Same thing happened with the itching and swollen eyes. After that, I never gave her wheat again (or grain for that matter) and she hasn't had an allergy attack since then.


----------

